# Can't hold air rifle correctly?



## Bombee (Nov 18, 2012)

Every single time I try to hold my rifle to shoot, its always really hard to do it. Im 5'9", amd i cant seem to hold it correctly, i have to rear my head alllllll the way back to the rear of the stock, to get the dot in between the 2 other dots, and the only part touching the stock is my nose. The rifle is a Ruger Airhawk, could it be too big for me?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Bombee (Nov 18, 2012)

Can anyone please help me on this? Its Really frustrating


----------



## spentwings (Apr 25, 2007)

Bombee said:


> Can anyone please help me on this? Its Really frustrating


No responses? 
Wonder why? 
My guess is you're a troll and you do need help.


----------



## NCAG1 (May 5, 2013)

Hmmmmm??????


----------

